# New Goodies!



## ElixirIce (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey guys! I haven't been around for awhile, but here I am now with two new goodies! This first one I got when I started my job around two months ago. The bud was really tight and I didn't know if it would open, but I came home from work one day and voila! It hasn't completely opened yet, but I couldn't wait to show you guys(sorry in advance for fuzzy pictures-shaking with happiness hahaha ):






and even better, look what popped up recently!





On top of that, I think my parents are warming up to my growing paph addiction, and my dad bought me a Paph. Michael Koopowitz today. I hope it will open! Believe me, my camera is already waiting.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 23, 2006)

Awesome! If the Michael Koopowitz doesn't turn a growing addiction into a full blown addiction I don't know what will oke:

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

Michael Koopowit is a particularly nice addition. I was thinking we should do a Slippertalk Spotlight on it actually....

Mine is one of the shorter petaled ones, but I am going to give it one more blooming chance before I work to find a longer petaled clone. 

Congratulations on your new aquisitions, Lisa!


----------



## Marco (Nov 23, 2006)

Congrats Lisa :clap:


----------



## paphreek (Nov 23, 2006)

Way to go, Lisa. They both are very nice plants. I see from the photo that the first plant has a second bud.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 23, 2006)

Congratulations! Super additions!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Gideon (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice additions


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2006)

Good choices. Keep us posted.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2006)

Nicely grown, congrats, and clean up that room.:rollhappy:


----------



## ElixirIce (Nov 26, 2006)

*It's opening!*






Fasterrr!!! :drool:


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 28, 2006)

You have a dad that knows how to pick out Paphs. Wow.


----------

